# Zahl in Taschenrechnerform



## Labonisimo (1. Nov 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe die Aufgabe eine Zahl in Sieben-Segmente-Anzeige darzustellen.

Mit meinem code kann ich einzelne Ziffer ausgeben.. jedoch weiß ich nicht wie ich mehrstellige zahlen nebeneinander ausgeben kann.

Hierbei ist zu beachten, dass wir als Anfänger die einzelnen Stellen - beispielsweise - mit modulo 10 rechnen.



Kann mir jmd weiterhelfen?
In meinem Code soll die variable "Ergebnis" in Sieben-Segmente-Anzeige dargestellt werden.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


```
public class bsp {
   
    static void row1(int ergebnis) {
        switch (ergebnis%10) {
        case 1: Out.println(""); break;
        case 2: Out.println(" __"); break;
        case 3: Out.println(" __"); break;
        case 4: Out.println(""); break;
        case 5: Out.println(" __"); break;
        case 6: Out.println(" __"); break;
        case 7: Out.println("__"); break;
        case 8: Out.println(" __ "); break;
        case 9: Out.println(" __ "); break;
        case 0: Out.println(" __ "); break;
        }
       
    }
   
    static void row2(int ergebnis) {
        switch (ergebnis%10) {
        case 1: Out.println("|"); break;
        case 2: Out.println("   |"); break;
        case 3: Out.println("   |"); break;
        case 4: Out.println("|  |"); break;
        case 5: Out.println("|"); break;
        case 6: Out.println("|"); break;
        case 7: Out.println("  |"); break;
        case 8: Out.println("|  |"); break;
        case 9: Out.println("|  |"); break;
        case 0: Out.println("|  |"); break;

        }
       
    }
   
    static void row3(int ergebnis) {
        switch (ergebnis%10) {
        case 1: Out.println("|"); break;
        case 2: Out.println(" __|"); break;
        case 3: Out.println(" __|"); break;
        case 4: Out.println("|__|"); break;
        case 5: Out.println("|__"); break;
        case 6: Out.println("|__"); break;
        case 7: Out.println("  |"); break;
        case 8: Out.println("|__|"); break;
        case 9: Out.println("|__|"); break;
        case 0: Out.println("|  |"); break;

        }
       
    }
   
    static void row4(int ergebnis) {
        switch (ergebnis%10) {
        case 1: Out.println("|"); break;
        case 2: Out.println("|"); break;
        case 3: Out.println("   |"); break;
        case 4: Out.println("   |"); break;
        case 5: Out.println("   |"); break;
        case 6: Out.println("|  |"); break;
        case 7: Out.println("  |"); break;
        case 8: Out.println("|  |"); break;
        case 9: Out.println("   |"); break;
        case 0: Out.println("|  |"); break;

        }
       
    }
   
    static void row5(int ergebnis) {
        switch (ergebnis%10) {
        case 1: Out.println("|"); break;
        case 2: Out.println("|__"); break;
        case 3: Out.println(" __|"); break;
        case 4: Out.println("   |"); break;
        case 5: Out.println(" __|"); break;
        case 6: Out.println("|__|"); break;
        case 7: Out.println("  |"); break;
        case 8: Out.println("|__|"); break;
        case 9: Out.println(" __|"); break;
        case 0: Out.println("|__|"); break;

        }
       
    }
   
   

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        // TODO Auto-generated method stub
       
        int ergebnis = 2;
        row1(ergebnis); row2(ergebnis); row3(ergebnis); row4(ergebnis); row5(ergebnis);
       
       
       
    }   
}
```


----------



## Labonisimo (1. Nov 2017)

Soll wie auf dem bild ausschauen.


----------

